# First Bow Kill!



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Shot this nice 7 point at 40 yards. He didn’t make it more than 20 yards, the rage 2 blade chisel tip did its job!! I also had a 465 grain arrow set up pulling 74 pounds so that helped too. 5 minutes after I shot this deer, a 12 point walked by that I can only describe as an absolute monster!! Much bigger than the deer I got but I’m happy with what I got. Hopefully the big one will be hanging around the property next year.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone have a guess how old this deer is?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job! Hard to tell from the pictures but my guess would be 2.5-3.5 years old.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, on your first bow kill. Nice buck


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job. Congrats. I would say 2.5 but he has some mass. Maybe a 3.5. A good body picture would tell.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep...2 to 3.5 years old.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a fine 1st bow kill.
Gonna guess 2-2.5 years old.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats man! bow hunting is definitely an addiction ! 

... as for the age of the deer… I will PM you my address… Ship the back straps to me and I will be able to tell by the taste


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job!...Take the time to soak in that memory. The first one is always a little more special.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats! Don't know how long it took you, but it took me 4 years to bow harvest my first doe! Didn't have anything to mount, but she sure ate good!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats on a great shot and good kill!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Way to go on your first bowkill,now your hooked.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job on your first one and it's a nice buck for sure !!! It'll be a lifetime addiction now.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats!! I know all of us have that special memory of our first bucks with a bow. A memory that will last a lifetime. Now you're definitely hooked, congrats again and enjoy that meat!


----------

